# Seriously thinking of adding a second dog...



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I posted about this a while ago when we first tossed the idea around of adding a second dog to our family, at the time it was something we figured we'd do much later, but more and more we seem to be discussing it happening sooner. I'm kind of torn between wanting to get another dog and worrying that Lexi will feel upset and upstaged or something. My husband thinks she would really like another playmate (aside from the cat and our daughter) for the times when we have to leave her alone and if we go on vacation and have to board her. I'm just not sure if it's a good idea or not even though a big part of me really wants to do it. It would cost more money of course and that would be an issue - although I am pretty sure our second dog would most likely come from the humane society as we could not afford to get another purebred GS (I am thinking a lab maybe?) Other things to consider, we would probably have to switch to a less expensive food if we had two dogs. Also I am in the habit of taking Lexi with me to a lot of places, not sure if I could handle two dogs by myself, in the van I'd have to make them use seatbelts or something. Or else not take them with me which would be a bummer. Also, is it better to get a male or a female when you already have a female?

Ugh, just a lot to consider and wish I wasn't so unsure....

Thanks

Beth


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I would get a male. Did you see the gorgeous Sable on the URGENT rescues? He is in MI and it sounds like he is an awesome dog!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=987764#Post987764

Is Lexi your first GSD?

I ask because I looked through your old posts







and there are lots of question posts-I would want to get through the major stages of my first, first dog before getting a second. Or even if I wasn't so sure about things, I'd wait to get my pup in hand and being the best she can be before adding another. 

You have a child too, correct? So you would probably better go through a rescue to adopt a dog that has been fostered with kids to be the safest. 

AND the cost thing. Cost is not the initial expense, cost is the long haul, needs eye drops for life, or surgery for bad elbows, or any of the many other things that can happen, or the long-term digestive or skin issues, so I would factor that in bigger.

Those are my thoughts!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think two dogs is a good number. but i would also think long and hard about adding another dog, since you have concerns about the financial part of it. a rescue is a great idea, and having two does give them company, someone to play with etc. you have to weigh it all out and see if the positives are more than the negatives.

FYI, i have always had two, its really worked out well. 3 dogs which i have now is definitely different.

devils avocate here, i will also say that if you think to long and hard you won't ever do it. i really don't think food is much more expensive for 2 dogs, but you do have vet costs, extra flea products, monthy heartguard, etc.

debbie


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

Two dogs are great!! I have 2, a male and a female, I am thinking about adding a third!! I take them all over with me. THey are pretty well trained and even though they outweigh me I have no problems handling them together. Every once and a while their prey drive over rides and I have to plant my feet and raise my voice so they remember I am there.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANhttp://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=987764#Post987764
> 
> Is Lexi your first GSD?
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Jean.If I am remembering correctly you have had a lot of question posts on normal puppy things.How old is Lexi and your daughter?I would take some time and really think about it.From my experience having 2 dogs especially one that is very play orientate it is a lot of work.You might be dealing with fights or rough play that you don't want to turn in to fights and it's 2 dogs to occupy not just one.A lab is going to mean high energy just like the GSD.Don't rely on one occupying the other either. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I would say a male would fit great. However, sometimes( not all the time) a second dog is 2x the work. Example- my labs son who is 4 moths has to go out to potty in the night, this past week my lab was sick w the runs and had to go out every 1/2 hour to hour during the night, which in turn upset the pup who was in his crate. 

But sometimes I love it also cause not only are both of my socialized they have learned to take and give out pecking order corrections. 

As far as only taking one out somewhere at a time. I have to tell myself that dogs don't veiw things as we do and that is personal training time ( even if its chill time)for that dog.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm sorry but I take offense at people who think because I am a new dog owner that I shouldn't get a second dog. I have been around dog's my entire life, I know they can be a challenge, but I also know with proper training they can be a wonderful edition to any family. And I don't believe you have to be an "expert" with several dogs or even a breeder to qualify to be a good pet owner. Yes I ask a lot of questions, I thought that was how you learn new things and see if anyone else is going through the same things you are and how they have handled things. I only have one child, on my parenting message boards I ask a lot of questions about raising her too. Does that mean I shouldn't have another child???

I am sure you didn't mean to offend me or make me feel like an idiot, however that is exactly what happened. It's not the first time I've asked a question on here only to be made to feel stupid by the many "professional" german shepherd owners on this board. I haven't posted in a long while for precisely this reason, because I honestly don't feel like I fit in with the "serious" dog people who feed only the "best" food and have only the "best" training, etc., while ignoring the fact that your dog is supposed to be a loving member of your family not an expensive piece of "equipment" you need to maintain like you would a prize Corvette in your driveway!

So I am going to find myself a nice plain old mutt message board so I can hang out with REAL people who don't think they are superior to others who need to ask questions once in a while!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Wow, I don't see anyone here telling you not to get a 2nd dog, only what you can run up against.

It's great that you ask questions, but as no one knows what exp you have or don't have, most tend to err on the side of caution as not everyone has alot of experience with dogs. 

As for the child thing, I think you need to reread here. The only suggestion is that maybe you go for an older dog to add to your family instead of a puppy as puppies can be really rambunctious, but again, I'm sure you know this. 

The food thing, yeah its great if you can do raw, great if you can do grain free, but face it, not every one can afford to do that. As long as you do the best that you can for you and the dog what does it matter? 


So if you would care to reread and realize no one is attacking you, telling you not to do whatever it is you want to do, feel free to stick around. 

Otherwise, good luck on your search for a mutt board and take care.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gosh, I don't see anything offensive on this thread.







You asked for people's opinions and you got some opinions. 

Many of us on here have those so-called mutts and they are cherished family members who deserve to eat the best food and deserve to be well trained and all that good stuff.









Please take a look at the rescue section and petfinder.com if you're looking for other breeds. There are MILLIONS of absolutely wonderful dogs out there looking for homes right now!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I agree with Ruth & Angela, you got some honest opinions and I dont' see where anyone gave you a hard time. 

Ruth, you crack me up, your muttwieller gets treated as well if not better than most of the dogs here.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

SunCzarina said:


> I agree with Ruth & Angela, you got some honest opinions and I dont' see where anyone gave you a hard time.
> quote]
> 
> I would have been very happy to have received the good advice that was given. I don't see anybody giving you a hard time.
> ...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am sure it was me looking at old posts-I am one of those loons who researches (EVERYTHING) before answering questions-if someone has a dog that has diarrhea, I look back to see if it happened before, etc. I think you can learn a lot that way, and can give a more informed answer. 

I think it's great that you have asked, and that others ask, lots of questions. I ask questions. I have lists of questions. That doesn't make me a better or worse pet owner than anyone. 

I have been around yard tractors all my life and know zilch about them. So time does not always equal knowledge. And tractors are not something that will hurt if you make a mistake, or suffer if your credit card doesn't cover their surgery, which is why I make such a big deal about adding a dog-for anyone. It's why I think it's such a big deal, and am willing to go out of the YAY! PUPPY! response and say look at this carefully-who are you doing it for? Why are you doing it? What will you do if...and then look at all the ifs. Poor health, bad temperament, not good with kids, attacks your other dog, etc. And why I think if you have a first dog of your very own, you should get them through any behaviors that they have before you bring in another dog. Ask me how old my first dog of my own was before I got another! 

















All of this and I am probably one of the muttiest people on the board! I have an IHOP here-International House of Pupcakes!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Beth (or Glenn?), 

Nobody here was jumping on your case...it looks like you got some good, valid suggestions (and even someone suggesting a dog for you in the rescue section....) to think about if you're unsure about adding another dog to your home. 

A second dog (while still having another dog going through a puppy stage no matter what kind of dog either of them are) is a big undertaking. I've pretty much always had two dogs. While in college, I had a Dal, we adopted Duncan and within a month my Dal died, so we got a Dal puppy. It went well, they were the best of friends until her passing last year and I don't regret it. Although Duncan was over a year old when we adopted him. I think that helped. So looking into an older dog is not a bad thing--Duncan is a great dog that I'm so glad we rescued!

But it was finanacially tough, I was in college (not comparing you to a college student!) with the two dogs. It made things like going out of town harder since I couldnt just ask friends to watch "a" dog and it was hard for me to pay their yearly vet bills, which led to Dunc getting a bout of heartworms, totally my fault. It was a lot of work, but it was very rewarding and I don't regret getting a puppy within a month of getting Dunc. 

Right now I'd love to have a three pack house, but after much thinking about it, I know it's not feasible for us. Anna still needs a lot of attention and training, I enjoy being able to give them "high quality" food and dividing my time between her and Dunc. Plus my husband will divorce me if anything else with four legs enters the house (anyone know of a good three legger? I kid! I kid!!)

It's a big step that can last for the next 15 years or so, so just think about it and people are just helping you think about it, like you asked. Good luck! I'll miss your stories of Lexi burrying the cat.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm no professional either.I am a first time GSD owner and actually first time dog owner since I have been an adult.I have the 2 dogs,one mutt and one purebred.Sometimes it is a pain.Usually the Mutt is aggravating Athena and fights start.I have older kids and I can't imagine how I would have given the dogs and kids the amount of attention they need if I had done this when the kids were little.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe you can just let the second dog find you? If you request it, some shelters will take your information and match you with a dog, that way you can find what you need with out the stress, and with the added benefit of saving a life! 
Cost varies so much that personally, I would only get a new dog if I could buy pet insurance. The monthly cost usually isn't a problem, it's those surprise problems that you can't really plan ahead for that require the serious $$.
My suggestion is to only look for a dog when you have some $$ saved for doggie emergencies, then let him or her find you through a shelter or rescue site.


----------



## baxterbrown11 (Mar 23, 2009)

I found a nice rescue last year in Indiana. And she is big dog, a female and she gets along great with other female.
But, remember to take your dog to meet the other dog. That way you can see if there is any bad reactions. I did have some trouble so I went back two more times and each time got better.
I am sure my dog was onto what was going on.
And this dog is about 90lbs and a real charm. She is dog and people friendly. Everyone loves her. She is also pretty. She is tall and long. She is some kind of mastiff and ridge back. Lovely dog and now very happy.
Our dogs play like wild hot rod motorcycles. They play hard and then lay out in the yard together. A very happy ending for the rescue. She had been broughten back by a couple who couldn't or didn't know how to break her from demolishing an entire house. 
All is good, so don't be afraid of saving some pound pups. They need good homes as well


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

A second dog is not a mistake, and hopefully both dogs will play well together. 

third, wow.


----------

